# Squirrel Trap



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Only works on males squirrels lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

holy crap that had to hurt.......brings tears to my eyes just looking at the picture......LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

wonder if they had to "cut him loose" :tinykitball:


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

I never thought I would see the day. Oddest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats just *NUTS *lol

was it a grey squirrel that just turned red from embarassment


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That squirrel is sure out of the gene pool. Talk about having a terrible time. I'm not sure if it would be better to let the squirrel free or put it out of it's misery.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2012)

I got that picture in an email a couple of week ago. That email I got said they found him hanging there dead.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Caught by ricks in a hard place :lol:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Feelings nothing more than Feelings.Some times you like like a nut some times you dont!!!Not quite hung like a horse but still hung!! Swing low sweet -- ole well you get the point!!! Sorry hope I don't affend anyone just acting a little nutty tonight!!! :nut:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sg, please what ever you do

*DONT POST A PIC OF THAT !!! *lol


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

What a way to go......


----------

